# Superb result



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Massive congratulations toUK OS I GR PR COONTASTIC NIJINSKY (Maine Coon 64 31t) and his owners Stephen and Jill Buncefor gaining his Olympian Gold title at the show  the first cat of any breed to do this and something many people thought would never happen!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

not heard of this title what does this mean he had to win Chris?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The Olympian Title is the new title that the GCCF intoduced, once your cat has gained its Imperial title it then goes onto compete for the first stage of its Olympian title which is a Bronze Olympian, to get this it has to be awarded 5 certs, then it will go onto the Silver title which is another 5 certs then the same to reach the title of Gold Olympian, which is the highest award in the Uk from the GCCF...................Chris


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for that Chris that is incredibly impressive then! 

many congratulations to his owner & breeder!!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!! A coonie too 

Congratulations to Coontastic Nijinsky and what must be his ecstatic owners 

Are they members here.....do we get to see pictures?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

From the Maine Coon Cat Club site:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is a magnificent cat - certainly a well deserved award :thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So where do they go from here? If this is the highest honour. What an amazing achievement! How thrilled they must be!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> So where do they go from here? If this is the highest honour. What an amazing achievement! How thrilled they must be!


There isnt another award or section they can go to from here , they can i believe continue to enter him into the Olympian classes if they wish but if i were lucky enough to ever get to this point then i would show him on exhibition at shows.................Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

He really is the most stunning of MC's and his owners are the nicestof people you could ever wish to meet , well done to them...............Chris


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Woww!! That's an amazing achievement, but well-deserved as he's a gorgeous cat!


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Steven and Gill Bunce also own Jinksy's brother (Uk Imp Gr Pr Coontastic The Minstrel) and their sister (Uk Imp Gr Ch & Imp Gr Pr Coontastic Lamtarra - think I've got the titles correct - apologies if not!), so I don't think the Bunces will be sitting at home twiddling their thumbs


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations jinsky's owners and jinsky i bet they are really proud


----------

